# What 2012 Superhero Movies Do You Most Anticipate?



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 17, 2011)

2012 is a big year for superhero movies, with five scheduled. Which do you most anticipate?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Avengers.


Batman fails because of Horseface Hathaway.
Spider-Man fails because it's a vehicle for teenage drama.
Ghost Rider fails because it's still Nic Cage.


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2011)

Ghostrider Spirit of Vengeance, 

Nic cage may be pathetic, but Ghost Rider is an awesome design. He's a biker with a flaming skull.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I do think the new Ghostrider movie has potential. I just think that it is going to suck.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 17, 2011)

1. The Avengers
2. Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance
3. The Dark Knight Rises
4. The Amazing Spider Man

I'm looking forward to all of them, but I ranked them of which one I thought would be better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Are those the only four choices?  I expect all of those films to be terrible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2011)

DKR . Fuck everything else, not even gonna watch so little is my interest.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

Come on Rukia you can do much better than that.

Where's the fire, you used to be hungry


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2011)

At the moment Batman and Spider-Man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I might see The Amazing Spiderman.  The first three films were rubbish.  But I like Emma Stone and I like a lot of the promotional material I have seen so far.  I also like that they are taking the character in a different direction.  Webshooters ftw.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2011)

DKR- Marvel has a tendency to well screw up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

If I had to rank them in order from Best to Biggest Fail:

1) Avengers
2) Batman
3) Ghostrider
4) Spider-Man

This is all about potential given what I've seen thus far.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I had to rank them in order from Best to Biggest Fail:
> 
> 1) Avengers
> 2) Batman
> ...


Batman has Anne Hathaway in it.  And she is playing Catwoman.  A character that is supposed to ooze sensuality.  That fact alone makes it last on the list CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman has Anne Hathaway in it.  And she is playing Catwoman.  A character that is supposed to ooze sensuality.  That fact alone makes it last on the list CMX.



You have very good points. Very hard to refute these points.

However, it also has Christian Bale and JGL in it. These factors catapult it above the adversity that is Horseface Hathaway. It exceeds the perceived horrors of Nicholas Cage playing any parts and Spider-Man being an emo punk teenager in Highschool dealing with "real-world" (my ass) problems.

Just slightly.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

DKR will still be better than the rest, even with Hathaway. Spiderman looks straight out terrible, teen angst can suck it.


----------



## Glued (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You have very good points. Very hard to refute these points.
> 
> However, it also has Christian Bale and JGL in it. These factors catapult it above the adversity that is *Horseface Hathaway.* It exceeds the perceived horrors of Nicholas Cage playing any parts and Spider-Man being an emo punk teenager in Highschool dealing with "real-world" (my ass) problems.
> 
> Just slightly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Jennifer Aniston and Sarah Jessica Parker may join her at the Belmont next year.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 17, 2011)

1. The Avengers, it's what the Marvel Cinematic Universe exists for, essentially, it had better be good. Also Joss Whedon, could be Firefly good, could be Dollhouse awful.
2. The Dark Knight, pretty much interchangeable with The Avengers, I expect it won't be as good as the last one though.
3. Spiderman, still owned by Sony I believe and from what I've heard they're jumping on the grittiness bandwagon, do not want. 
4. Ghost Rider, Nicholas Cage lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Who says Hathaway is a horseface? I see Michael bay spoiled you kids .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think she's a horseface.  (I think the joke is funny though.)  I just think she is horribly miscast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think she's a horseface.  (I think the joke is funny though.)  I just think she is horribly miscast.



Actually same thing said about ledger . I give my opinion when I see the movie I an just glad it wasn't some michael bay eye candy was cast .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Ledger was given a fantastic role, Hathaway is there to bend over and meow. I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 17, 2011)

Avengers and Batman.

I don't really like most of the Avengers, except the ones with actual power. Thor/Hulk/Captain America, and Iron Man. Everyone else I'm not a fan of, but the very reason Thor is in this movie saves it, the best Marvel character ever.

The two previous Batman movies have been good/great. Joker was great, but replacing Ledger with Hathaway feels like shit, because she can be an incredibly annoying actress, so I think I'll dislike every part of the movie she is in. Everything else should be good.


----------



## Noah (Oct 17, 2011)

Avengers and Batman. Avengers more than the other, though. Having several intertwined movies lead into a giant cross-over movie could open up a lot of doors for comic-related movies.

Then again....I was equally amped for Green Lantern because I hoped it would lead to DC movies that don't involve Batman or Superman. I'm not really sure that worked out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

The new Batman video game is supposed to be fantastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

> Having several intertwined movies lead into a giant cross-over movie could open up a lot of doors for comic-related movies.



Yeah because there aren't enough of them already...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2011)

Avengers then Ghostrider [F the Nic Cage haters ]

Nothing i have herd or seen about Batman or Spider-man has me Excited or Hopefull


----------



## Vice (Oct 17, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

All of them except _Ghost Rider._

and lol no, not all three _Spider-Man_ films were rubbish.


----------



## Vice (Oct 17, 2011)

First was good, second was great... third was fucking terrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2011)

Vice said:


> First was good, second was great... third was fucking terrible.



its the reverse for me, the first spider-man was the definition of boring


----------



## Z (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises
Avengers
Amazing Spiderman


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 18, 2011)

Just Spiderman and The Dark Knight Rises for me.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 18, 2011)

Avengers
DKR
Tie between Ghost Rider & Spiderman


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

> Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance
> Ben Grimm, Zen-aku



Be trollin.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

Justice League Doom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Avengers then Ghostrider [F the Nic Cage haters ]
> 
> Nothing i have herd or seen about Batman or Spider-man has me Excited or Hopefull



[YOUTUBE]1GadTfGFvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> [YOUTUBE]1GadTfGFvU[/YOUTUBE]



Hey... that failed^


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2011)

After the 2 Crank movies and Gamer, I will see anything Neveldine & Taylor do in the theaters day of release and those two guys are some of the most exciting directors in modern film.

After that is DKR because after the magic trick that was TDK I want to see how he finishes it off.

Avengers and Amazing have the biggest possibility to crash burn and hit hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hey... that failed^


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Avengers and Dark Knight Rises look like automatic win to me.

Spidey looks good, but I'm not as pumped as I was for the original movies. Honestly, if they were going to adapt Lizard, Spider-man 4 would be the more natural choice since they already had a good actor and a few scenes showing him to let the audience get to know him. My ideal 4th movie would be him as Lizard and Bruce Campbell as Mysterio. Plus, while I liked 3, I didn't feel fully satisfied with it ending there. While the final scene was appropriate given the death of Harry and all, I think the Spider-man series should have ultimately ended on an upbeat note with Spidey swinging through the city ready to face whatever is ahead. Still, I'm giving it a chance, the inclusion of a scene of his parents leaving him when he was a child makes me curious if they're relevant to the story in some way.

Superman could be good, but goddammit, Zod AGAIN?! Why? At least with Lex in Returns we had Kevin Spacey so we could finally get some serious and cold-hearted Lex and not campy Lex, but unfortunately they only met us halfway there so we get some badass moments like Lex stabbing Supes, and then we got goofy Lex in other scenes.  Anyway, I'm sorry, Zod just isn't THAT interesting a character to warrant multiple movies. I can understand it with Magneto, the Goblin line, etc., but not here. Brainiac, Metallo, Bizarro, Darksied, etc., they're all waiting! For crying out loud, Smallville, with only a TV BUDGET gave us more villain variety than this!

I'll probably pass on Ghost Rider since I've yet to see the first one and don't know if I ever will. I have no problem with Cage (sure, he's in some shitty movies and delivers bad performances there, but in his good movies he works welll), I just never had much interest in Ghost Rider period.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Forgot about Superman. 


That movie will also suck though. It's between Batman and Ghostrider.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 18, 2011)

Superman is 2013, not 2012.

I'm looking forward to Avengers mostly.

But I will watch all superhero films out most likely.

And I doubt Superman will be bad. I like Snyders films and everrything revealed so far is good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

100% Confirmed: Fuck Superman.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

Duh, all Superman movies will suck.

As I suspect all Captain America movies will fail.

They just suck as superheroes.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

They're both great superheroes

that statement was full of ignorance


----------



## Glued (Oct 18, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Be trollin.



Actually no.

When the Dark Knight came out I went to watch Hellboy II instead.

I like monster and non-human heroes.


----------



## Masai (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not a comic book fan at all but i've been loving the Marvel movies as of late. Thor, Captain America and Iron Man were not only entertaining but they did a sweet job in building The Avengers up. I can't wait to see the movie, it's the one i'm looking forward to the most next year.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh Superman.  Forgot about that one.  It will fucking suck big time though.  Zach Snyder?  LMMFAO.  He's only good when he's directing talking owls.  The guy is all about the visuals.  And the visuals don't even look promising.  Superman is going to be a hobo all movie... haven't you guys seen the images?


----------



## Ash (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises. It won't be the same without my lovey, Aaron Two-Face, but another of my loves, Anne Hathaway will make up for his absence.

The Avengers looks alright. I have zero interest in any of those heroes so I'll have to see more of the villain before I decide if I wanna watch it.

Spider-man, meh. 

Ghost Rider,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

You're in love with Horseface Hathaway?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost Rider - First one was bad. Second one will be just as silly. Wouldn't be surprised if I skipped this one.

Amazing Spider-Man - Not enough talent to suggest it will be anything special.

The Avengers - All the Marvel Studio movies were pretty decent. But a lot of them were super pop-culture films like Transformers (though not terrible like that trilogy is). Big actors, a lot of CG, one great action scene followed up by a few decent ones, a lot of comedy. This movie will likely be like that, except a ton of action. I'm looking forward to it, but it's not like I'm wetting my bed.

Dark Knight Rises - Begins changed the comic book game, Dark Knight topped it. Why wouldn't I want to see this movie the most? I gotta see if he can out do Dark Knight :ho.


----------



## Ash (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're in love with Horseface Hathaway?



No, I'm in love with Aaron Eckhart. I'm a fan of Horseface Hathaway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

But she's a horseface.


----------



## Ash (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you see her naked in Love and Other Drugs?

I admire her as an actress, and I think she is very pretty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like a horse to me. 


A horse with a hot body. I'd have to put a bag on it before I stag on it.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 18, 2011)

-spider-man- Of course, the cast and crew behind it put me at incredible ease. Marc webb is gonna kill it, can't wait.

-Avengers- if you like comic book movies, I don't see how you wouldn't be pumped for this. Every nerd's dream come true at last!

-Batman- as much as I enjoyed the dark knight, and almost all of nolan's films, I just am not too excited for it. And I expect it to fall a little flat of a lot of people expectations.

-ghost rider- I never saw the first... because I heard it was terrible. I'm open to checking out the new one, but I'll wait for some kind of consensus.


----------



## Farih (Oct 18, 2011)

Avengers!  It will keep my satisfied until Iron Man 3 comes out


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought the first Ghost Rider was ok, at least in comparison to the other stuff that was out at the time. Otherwise I'm fair game for all the upcoming comic movies. If I had to rank them:

Batman
Avengers
Spiderman - I really hope they get this right. I just couldn't stomach the tone and visual look of the first 3. They don't need to go dark knight macabre, but a tighter more engrossing story would be appreciated.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 18, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Actually same thing said about ledger . I give my opinion when I see the movie I an just glad it wasn't some michael bay eye candy was cast .



Hathaway is no Ledger...

Also, she doesn't have the curves to pull off catwoman to begin with.


The avengers has potential but I got a feeling like every hero in it isn't gonna be treated well enough for the fans to be happy with it.

I'm hoping it does well tho, because then DC will want to copy their success (maybe)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Amazing Spider-Man - Not enough talent to suggest it will be anything special.



Have you not seen Boy A


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Andrew Garfield is mad talented.

Hard argument to make against him just from Social Network and Never Let Me Go.


Downloading Boy A.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

What's Boy A supposed to be?


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's Boy A supposed to be?



It's good. Just finished it.

Just watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

All the young Brits are great actors, but still even Garfield can't sell me Spiderman.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sold.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 19, 2011)

Think its a tie between The Avengers and TDKR for me. But IDK, I feel like both have to potential to be disappointments. Maybe I'm just trying too hard to hold back on my expectations, but that's just how I feel. As for the other two, I could careless for the Ghost Rider series as long as Cage is in it and I have no real expectations for the Spiderman reboot. I'm interested, but not really anticipating it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> It's good. Just finished it.
> 
> Just watch it.



I'm gonna not just watch it. 


I'm gonna just Google It.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Avengers, followed closely by the Dark Knight. Then comes Superman.



Then comes a movie with talking animals, then Ghost Rider.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Cael said:


> Avengers, followed closely by the Dark Knight. Then comes Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> Then comes a movie with talking animals, then Ghost Rider.



Then comes the baby in the baby carriage!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

The studio behind Ghost Rider released like a short clip from their film online today.  A move that reeks of desperation.  Is it possible Ghost Rider is even worse than we expect it to be?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Anything's possible with Nic Cage involved. Could be the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Glued (Oct 19, 2011)

Not really since its CGI ghost rider not Nic Cage in the preview.

[YOUTUBE]hFg6YUls2Ug[/YOUTUBE]

More Ghost Rider 
Less Nic


Also, please let Ghost Rider have decent villain fight rather than stomping all the bad guys like flies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

That doesn't suggest quality. It just means there will be less sketchy acting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

No love for Ghost Rider ?

I know Cage is horrible, but damn, the guys who made Crank are making Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance . I may have not liked Crank, but they will make Ghost Rider insanely badass on an over-the-top scale , maybe even cooler than Blade was.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 19, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises for me. No contest. I'm curious about Avengers, but I'm not holding high expectations for it.


----------



## Glued (Oct 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> No love for Ghost Rider ?
> 
> I know Cage is horrible, but damn, the guys who made Crank are making Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance . I may have not liked Crank, but they will make Ghost Rider insanely badass on an over-the-top scale , maybe even cooler than Blade was.



Only if Ghostrider actually fights someone he doesn't pwn in five seconds.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 19, 2011)

The Avengers
Dark Knight Rises
Amazing Spider-Man

I've never seen the first Ghost Rider. The previews didn't look appealing and it had terrible word-of-mouth, so I'm not anticipating the sequel at all.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 20, 2011)

Not really looking forward to the Avengers and I think its going to be a cluster fuck, just to many balls to juggle in one film and its going to end up with one character stealing the spotlight. For me its easily TDKR (a proven franchise with a talented director) then Amazing Spiderman and last Avengers which I will only be seeing for Thor.


----------

